# pictures I painted



## Sakar (Sep 3, 2011)

when I introduced myself and said one of the things I liked to do was paint, I was asked to post a picture or two so will try to do that.


----------



## Jenjen59 (Mar 24, 2013)

Beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

That is gorgeous!!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow. You are very very good. Love it. Mary


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

I love that. Makes me think of looking across our Lake property. I tried my hand at painting but I think I better stick to crocheting. Hope you post more of your paintings.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

You are very talented. I can not draw or paint :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful landscape. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow! Very nice.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

That is beautiful, your are very talented.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

Sakar said:


> when I introduced myself and said one of the things I liked to do was paint, I was asked to post a picture or two so will try to do that.


Love it. Looks so peaceful. Nice work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

hey-you are very good-don't stop, and just keep doing what you love


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Love your painting!!
It is serene and beautiful!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

What wonderful talent you have. Beautiful picture.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Beautiful job! Took Art lessons as an elective in School and really loved it. Some of them are still on my walls. Love the colors you used.


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

Love the colours you have used what a pretty painting....well done :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

You didn't say what medium you used, was it acrylic???

You do beautiful work!


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Excellent work!


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

More! More! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Yes, you are very good! Love your painting and I hope you will show some more of your work when you can.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Beautiful work of art. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow! you really are good would love to have one of those paintings in my home for sure. Thank you for sharing your talent with us. :thumbup: x10


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Beautiful....love your painting


----------



## pattiknitter (Feb 26, 2011)

So pretty!! Would love to see more.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very pretty. Wish I could paint like that.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I love the contrast between the black trees and the sky
and lake. What brush do you use to make your grasses; how did you paint the grass and weeds; what technique?


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow. You are very talented. Beautiful painting.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## Angelyaya5 (Sep 10, 2013)

Sakar said:


> when I introduced myself and said one of the things I liked to do was paint, I was asked to post a picture or two so will try to do that.


Beautifully framed and beautiful picture. Nicely done!


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

Beautiful! Love the colors!


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Beautiful painting - very tranquil. We really do have some talented people on this forum.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

that is very pretty


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Gorgeous! I can only do paint by numbers lol


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

So lovely, thank you for sharing!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Very talented. Love it.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

It's stunning! I also paint, but am not quite up to your level of beautiful.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Lovely work! As long as you enjoy it...keep at it! I positively loathe painting and try to avoid it at all cost and only paint when I am asked to. I prefer working in the round tho I am tempted to get into some watercolor and ink work. Now THAT might bring me back into the fold.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Ooooh! Very pretty!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## joannelee (Dec 21, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Very beautiful and serene!


----------



## jaymbee (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow - Beautiful. What medium are you using?


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

You are one talented artist! Wow!


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Lovely! Looking forward to seeing more in the future


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful....!!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So pretty and serene.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

wow,that is beautiful.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Very beautiful! You have wonderful talent!!!!


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Wonderful job. I just took an oil class at Hobby Lobby and came out with a pretty good painting. It was fun, but knitting is still my passion.


----------



## Lorinda (Dec 26, 2013)

Very nice! Such talent!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful and very talented!


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Beautiful. I admire your talent.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Jillyrich said:


> You are very talented. I can not draw or paint :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

You are so talented! I always wished I could do that. But since I am not talented that way, I will use my own particular craft talents. Love to see the way people use their talents. You are blessed to have that. Thanks for showing us that beautiful painting.


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

very very beautiful! I wish I could paint like this.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I admire your talent. I wish I could draw and paint.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow! You did a beautiful job! :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sakar said:


> when I introduced myself and said one of the things I liked to do was paint, I was asked to post a picture or two so will try to do that.


What medium :?: :?: :?:


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Beautiful! You are very talented!


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

Kay Knits said:


> What wonderful talent you have. Beautiful picture.


I agree....


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

I feel I could step into the picture, and sit and enjoy the beautiful sunset. I so admire anyone who can paint. :thumbup:


----------



## welderhead (Mar 11, 2011)

Gorgeous! Keep up the good work. Your paintings will be on Antiques Road show some day!!


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

OMG!gorgeous


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Your work is beautiful.


----------

